# Thetford Toilet - Electric flush has stopped working



## FloydCroft (Mar 7, 2011)

Is this a common fault / any ideas why this might be?
It's worked fine so far, but this week I hit the flush button and nothing happens.

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I know it's daft but is the water turned on!!! {I've done it myself} There is also a fuse just inside the door!!!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Are all the taps working?

What sort of water pump is it?

What sort of van is it?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Try pulling the chain :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sorry its the red taking over.

Dave p


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Try pulling the chain :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry its the red taking over.
> 
> Dave p


Tut, Tut Dave :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## FloydCroft (Mar 7, 2011)

richardjames said:


> I know it's daft but is the water turned on!!! {I've done it myself} There is also a fuse just inside the door!!!


Water is on, reservoir is full, taps working ok.

05 plate Swift Kon-Tiki 600

Where is the fuse RJ i.e. which door?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There is a fuse inside the toilet compartment on the left hand side, up near the top, IF that is OK then it may be the pump has failed


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Penquin said:


> There is a fuse inside the toilet compartment on the left hand side, up near the top, IF that is OK then it may be the pump has failed


Ditto


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

I've had similar problems before & it turned out to be the reservoir pump getting lazy, particularly after a period of non-use. I just lift the pump out & turn the impeller at the bottom of the pump with a small screwdriver & off it goes again. Not saying this is the problem with yours but it wont cost you anything to try it.

Regards

Andy


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Mine just went too, and it turned out to be a faulty pump. Thetford c402.

The replacement Thetford pump was just short of £40 so bought a Whale submersible pump for £10 of ebay.

Got the fitting instructions HERE

If yours isn't the C402 they have instructions for all the other models too.

My only tip is to help getting the pump out add some hot water to the tank as it softens the plastic hose and makes it easier.

I also didn't bother about the waterproof seal on the connections as I connected mine well clear of the water with a connection block.

Good luck.

Dunworkin


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I have given this tip many times :wink: . Until you can fix the flush pump ...get a trigger spray , fill it with water and some nice smelly stuff ...set it at a jet and use it to spray the bowl clean...it is very efficient without adding hardly anything to the contents of the cassette, so less trips to empty it .....much more efficient than the normal flush.

A trigger spray works so well that we rarely use the flush as it just fills the cassette with water :wink: 

Mike


----------



## Sunseeker09 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Switch failure*

We had the opposite with the Thetford C200 - the pump ran continuously! It turns out that because the original model had a hand pump, the area at the top of the water reservoir is not separated from the switch on the top. Although the switch has some waterproofing if there is too much water it can get in and cause corrosion. Thetford sell a kit with a new switch which solved our problem. I wonder if this is your problem too?

Hope this helps


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> I have given this tip many times :wink: . Until you can fix the flush pump ...get a trigger spray , fill it with water and some nice smelly stuff ...set it at a jet and use it to spray the bowl clean...it is very efficient without adding hardly anything to the contents of the cassette, so less trips to empty it .....much more efficient than the normal flush.
> 
> ...


Mike, that sounds like fun  :wink:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

The little blue push switches can also fail, I changed one for a customer with this problem last week. You need to carefully prise off the plastic surround to the switch with a flat bladed screwdriver.


Trevor


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

We had this problem earlier this year and it was just the fuse. Like Mikes' (spycal) suggestion though and will keep one in van from now on as back up - well.. err.. to prevent back up


----------



## FloydCroft (Mar 7, 2011)

Cheers guys, from your feedback it seems it could be one of three problems 
1. the switch
2. the fuse
3. the pump

Is there an easy way to tell if the pump or switch is the problem?

Floyd


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

FloydCroft said:


> Is there an easy way to tell if the pump or switch is the problem?
> 
> Floyd


Hi Floyd,

After checking that the fuse is okay, if you can gain access to the rear of the switch, remove the pos and neg spade connectors from their terminals (remembering which way round they connected), and momentarily join them together. If the pump runs, it is the switch at fault.

We recently had a problem with the motorised valve mounted inside the bowl assembly of the C200 S/CS, which had to be replaced.

Which model of Thetford toilet do you have? >>Seee menu on the left<<

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I am in Spain at the moment and I'm having a similar problem. The 3 amp fuse in the external cassette housing had blown but even though I've replaced it the damn thing still fails to work. There seems to be adesign fault as the electrics are below the toilet and can get wet leading to electrical problems. Fortuneately mine's under warranty but my guess is that a switch or any of the electrics under the cassette has failed.


----------



## FloydCroft (Mar 7, 2011)

The fuse had blown.
Popped a replacement in.
Hit the Flush button.
It blew again immediately.

Any thoughts, wet electrics :?:


----------

